# Other Amazonian Beast



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

My other Amazonian beast, pictured here destroying a once good airliner:


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice one man :rockin:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet man.had one just like that one(samson) was his name.does your talk?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

So that's what you been feeding your bird. Make sure he doesn't fall into your P tank. That would be a gruesome sight.

BTW, that's what I call a Kodak moment (the pic of your bird)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice wallpaper


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah I have a few more pics. It is a red-lored Amazon parrot named Sylvia. Bad name but it came with it and couldnt dump it. Red-loreds dont speak that well but it can say Hi, Goodbye, Sylvia, etc. It laughs all the time too. The thing is f'n loud though and extremely needy for attention. It hates girls an tries to bite them all.


----------

